# sata_nv problem

## etele

Hi

I installed gentoo on an ata disc and tried to connect 4 sata discs to my computers. But when i boot into the system (it takes some minutes because it cant detect the discs) I paste my dmesg bellow if anyone has some usefull comments, I would be happy.

Linux version 2.6.20-gentoo (root@livecd) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #1 PREEMPT Sun Feb 11 11:29:10 CET 2007

Command line: root=/dev/hda3 resume2=swap:/dev/hda1

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff3000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fef00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fefffc00 - 00000000ff000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 131056) 1 entries of 256 used

end_pfn_map = 1048576

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v002 Nvidia                                ) @ 0x00000000000f7810

  >>> ERROR: Invalid checksum

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 131056) 1 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      159

    0:      256 ->   131056

On node 0 totalpages: 130959

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1458 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2485 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 1735 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 125225 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

Nvidia board detected. Ignoring ACPI timer override.

If you got timer trouble try acpi_use_timer_override

Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.4

MPTABLE: OEM ID: OEM00000 MPTABLE: Product ID: PROD00000000 MPTABLE: APIC at: 0xFEE00000

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

I/O APIC #2 at 0xFEC00000.

Setting APIC routing to flat

Processors: 1

Nosave address range: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

Nosave address range: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000

Nosave address range: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 20000000:c0000000)

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 127710

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 resume2=swap:/dev/hda1

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 16384 bytes)

time.c: Using 1.193182 MHz WALL PIT GTOD PIT/TSC timer.

time.c: Detected 1809.293 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ e77c000000 size 32 MB

Aperture too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

Memory: 509364k/524224k available (3264k kernel code, 14072k reserved, 1723k data, 208k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3620.97 BogoMIPS (lpj=1810489)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3100+ stepping 02

ExtINT not setup in hardware but reported by MP table

..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 12564544

Detected 12.564 MHz APIC timer.

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Interpreter disabled.

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:09.0

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Using IRQ router default [10de/005e] at 0000:00:00.0

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:01.1[A] -> IRQ 3

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:02.0[A] -> IRQ 11

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:02.1[B] -> IRQ 5

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:04.0[A] -> IRQ 11

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:07.0[A] -> IRQ 11

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:08.0[A] -> IRQ 5

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> IRQ 5

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:05:0b.0[A] -> IRQ 3

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:01:00.0[A] -> IRQ 3

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[3]  MMIO=[d8004000-d80047ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:09.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: d8000000-d80fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0b.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0d.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: d0000000-d7ffffff

  PREFETCH window: c0000000-cfffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:09.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 8192)

TCP reno registered

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

PCI: Found disabled HT MSI Mapping on 0000:00:0b.0

PCI: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping on 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Found disabled HT MSI Mapping on 0000:00:0c.0

PCI: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping on 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Found disabled HT MSI Mapping on 0000:00:0d.0

PCI: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping on 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Found disabled HT MSI Mapping on 0000:00:0e.0

PCI: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping on 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0e.0:pcie00]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0011d8000030f82e]

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.15-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.59.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:8141 bound to 0000:00:0a.0

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

netconsole: not configured, aborting

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-CK804: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:06.0

NFORCE-CK804: chipset revision 242

NFORCE-CK804: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-CK804: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE-CK804: 0000:00:06.0 (rev f2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: HDS728080PLAT20, ATA DISK drive

input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse as /class/input/input1

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: ASUS DRW-1608P, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 160836480 sectors (82348 MB) w/1719KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(133)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 < hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 >

hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache, UDMA(66)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sata_nv 0000:00:07.0: version 3.2

sata_nv 0000:00:07.0: Using ADMA mode

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC2000002C480 ctl 0xFFFFC2000002C4A0 bmdma 0xD800 irq 11

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC2000002C580 ctl 0xFFFFC2000002C5A0 bmdma 0xD808 irq 11

scsi0 : sata_nv

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 241254720 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 1

ata1.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xef)

ata1.00: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x4)

ata1.00: limiting speed to UDMA/100

ata1: failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5 secs

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xef)

ata1.00: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x4)

ata1.00: limiting speed to PIO0

ata1: failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5 secs

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xef)

ata1.00: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x4)

ata1.00: disabled

scsi1 : sata_nv

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 241254720 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata2.00: ata2: dev 0 multi count 1

ata2.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xef)

ata2.00: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x4)

ata2.00: limiting speed to UDMA/100

ata2: failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5 secs

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xef)

ata2.00: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x4)

ata2.00: limiting speed to PIO0

ata2: failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5 secs

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xef)

ata2.00: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x4)

ata2.00: disabled

sata_nv 0000:00:08.0: Using ADMA mode

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC2000002E480 ctl 0xFFFFC2000002E4A0 bmdma 0xC400 irq 5

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC2000002E580 ctl 0xFFFFC2000002E5A0 bmdma 0xC408 irq 5

scsi2 : sata_nv

ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata3.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 241254720 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata3.00: ata3: dev 0 multi count 1

irq 11: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

Call Trace:

 <IRQ>  [<ffffffff80249317>] __report_bad_irq+0x30/0x7d

 [<ffffffff80249586>] note_interrupt+0x222/0x260

 [<ffffffff80249eff>] handle_fasteoi_irq+0xad/0xf2

 [<ffffffff8020b4c6>] do_IRQ+0xdc/0x12a

 [<ffffffff802084a8>] default_idle+0x0/0x3a

 [<ffffffff80209991>] ret_from_intr+0x0/0xa

 <EOI>  [<ffffffff8035fcd7>] vgacon_cursor+0x0/0x201

 [<ffffffff802084ce>] default_idle+0x26/0x3a

 [<ffffffff80208524>] cpu_idle+0x42/0x75

 [<ffffffff806ef6c0>] start_kernel+0x21d/0x222

 [<ffffffff806ef140>] _sinittext+0x140/0x144

handlers:

[<ffffffff80420ad8>] (nv_adma_interrupt+0x0/0x29e)

Disabling IRQ #11

ata3.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xef)

ata3.00: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x4)

ata3.00: limiting speed to UDMA/100

ata3: failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5 secs

ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata3.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xef)

ata3.00: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x4)

ata3.00: limiting speed to PIO0

ata3: failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5 secs

ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata3.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xef)

ata3.00: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x4)

ata3.00: disabled

scsi3 : sata_nv

ata4: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata4.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 241254720 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata4.00: ata4: dev 0 multi count 1

ata4.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xef)

ata4.00: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x4)

ata4.00: limiting speed to UDMA/100

ata4: failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5 secs

ata4: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata4.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xef)

ata4.00: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x4)

ata4.00: limiting speed to PIO0

ata4: failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5 secs

ata4: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata4.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xef)

ata4.00: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x4)

ata4.00: disabled

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.03

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.03

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.03

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 5, io mem 0xd8105000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 11, io mem 0xd8104000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 1.01, 11:27:39 Feb 11 2007

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:04.0 (0000 -> 0003)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

i810: NVIDIA nForce Audio found at IO 0x1000 and 0xdc00, MEM 0x0000 and 0x0000, IRQ 11

i810_audio: Audio Controller supports 6 channels.

i810_audio: Defaulting to base 2 channel mode.

i810_audio: Resetting connection 0

ac97_codec: AC97  codec, id: ALG144 (Unknown)

i810_audio: only 48Khz playback available.

i810_audio: AC'97 codec 0 Unable to map surround DAC's (or DAC's not present), total channels = 2

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14rc1 (Tue Jan 09 09:56:17 2007 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3100+ processors (version 2.00.00)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x6

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 208k freed

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda2, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda5, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda6, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda7, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 987956k swap on /dev/hda1.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:987956k

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

thnaks.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

etele,

Please paste the output of lspci, so we can see what hardware you have

----------

## etele

my lspci output:

00:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 ISA Bridge (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation CK804 SMBus (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 IDE (rev f2)

00:07.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f2)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f2)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a2)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a2)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a2)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a2)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600] (rev a2)

05:0b.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

thanks

----------

## etele

sata_nv modul in kernel is enabled:

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

the actual kernel config on pastebin: http://pastebin.com/883112

etele

----------

## sulu

Maybe i'm in the same boat.

I also use the nv-module for the SATA-disks. With kernel 2.6.17 sometimes i see checksum-errors regarding the sata1-disk. With kernels 2.18 und 2.19 the sata-disk also spits out checksum errors but the filesystem sometimes gets remounted read-only by the system for safety (filesystem-integrity) reasons. This is annoying because this box is used as a samba-server.

I don't believe it's a hardware problem because i never had any data-losses. 

Before kernel 2.17 i never had any problems.

Maybe the sata-drivers had a conceptual change in handling of timeout-problems this beeing more strict.

Edit:

Maybe i have found something.

I assume your box is i386 box an not a amd-64. With i386-cpus there seems to be a problem in code generation with gcc-4.1.1 because of changes in the optimization. Code generation could be erroneous and thus leading to nasty kernel-bugs. My other two amd-64 boxes also use the nv-module and do not show any of those sat-errors at all (i will check this)

Have a look at this link.

http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0701.0/0422.html

If you follow the thread you will find a proposed patch for the checksum-module. But this applies only for kernel 2.6.20 i guess.

I think this has some relevance, at least in my case, because iirc there is a coincidence in switching to gcc 4.1 and the sata problems. In order to get some confirmation i'll check if the compiler-switch and the onset of those sata-errors are time-correlated.

Edit2:

Found it, and a stupid problem it was.   :Shocked:  One of the sata-cables was blocking the chassis-fan this letting the disk become really hot. Unblocking the fan solved it.

But, there are issues with sata-drives. Googeling shows a huge mass of, mostly unsolved, screams for help because of sata-related trouble.

----------

